# Grandin Road has Venetian Victoria on website, ships 7/27/12



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

No, I don't work for Grandin Road, but I have funded their company picnic for about 3 years running.

Remember Venetian Victoria? Her smashed face? Her endless returns? Well, she's back!

I didn't get her last year...this year, oh yeah, I sure am.

http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz.../halloween/374015?isCrossSell=true&strategy=6

Haunting Helsa is there as well! 
http://www.grandinroad.com/life-size-haunting-helsa-halloween-figure/374014?listIndex=0


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Cool! Lots of goodies on the site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

It will get better. Right now the goodies are hidden...but they will unveil their 'Halloween Haven" in late summer. It's great. I usually buy after the season to take advantage of deep discounts.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

She is so cool!!!!


----------



## tk1055 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you for the heads up! I wanted one last year but missed out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

I know! I just ordered both lovely ladies. Last year, I went thru 2 or 3 Venetian Victorias. I had to return them, as the latex on their faces was smashed horribly and she looked "smooshed."

Other forum members got V.V.s that had an new, harder plastic face that was not damaged. 

I really love both of these props.


----------



## tk1055 (Oct 7, 2010)

Went ahead and pulled the trigger on Victoria. I hope they ship the new version with the harder plastic face.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

So hard to resist her! I am thinking she will have the harder face. There was quite a customer service kerfluffle about the damaged faces!

I really want her. I will be counting the days until she is in my garage, with the rest of her spooky family!


----------

